# Wood chipper



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a wood chipper. The PTO shaft attached to the implement side has splines like the tractor side. I bought it used. It does not have a shear bolt or slip clutch. On a few occasions the chipper bogged down and stopped my tractor engine,but never abruptly. Is there protection built into the chipper or do I need a slip clutch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy JG,

You need a slip clutch.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

Second that, it's good protection for your shaft and tractor if you can incorporate one.
My bearcat is running without until I can source one here in the UK, so I'm careful how I feed the chipper, and it has a big flywheel which helps dampen out small shocks,belt driven too, but it's on my must do list.


----------

